# Tug 'SEA STAR' from the movie Virus (1999)



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello all.

Does anyone remember the movie called Virus it starred Jaime-Lee Curtis, Donald Sutherland and William Baldwin.
well there was a tug in the movie called 'SEA STAR' that the above mentioned cast was on, and they came across a Russian ship.

anyway the tug called SEA STAR was given a fake name 'sea star' for the movie, im trying to find pics of the tug but i cant find pics as i don't have the real name.

I believe it is an American type of tug, built in the 60's or later.

I have a picture attached.


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

tony Allard said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Does anyone remember the movie called Virus it starred Jaime-Lee Curtis, Donald Sutherland and William Baldwin.
> well there was a tug in the movie called 'SEA STAR' that the above mentioned cast was on, and they came across a Russian ship.
> ...



so no one knows of the vessel, i remember the tug was up for sale on some site back in 2004.


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

i just did a google search and apparently Crowley in America have tugs with the same colour scheme, so i will look into their fleet list, but if anyone from America is on here could they please help me find out info.

here is a pic of a similar vessel owned by crowley


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

still looking but i just cant find anything, i have been using different words but no luck, if any americans can help me that would be great.


----------

